# OMG jeffrie has just died :( :(



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i can't belive it !!!!!!!!!!!

im crying my eyes out  i can't belive it !

he is curled up in a little ball 

he's gone , gone over rainbow bridge .

he wasn't acting out of his rutine, he was going fast in his wheel last night and eating his apple.

and now he is dead in my hands,,i'll never see his happy face gazing at me or his excietment in his eyes when i placed him in his play pen . he had a rubbish start to life he lived with his sister (dylan[r.i.p) and got wettail 

i adopted him though (once cured) he has had such a happy life in his 3 story cage (4 floors total) 

i will miss him so much even though his squeaking of his wheel was annoying it always would cheer me up when im sad, thinking of jeffrie going round in his wheel  

whenever i had a rubbish day he would greet me and give me a look asif to say 'oh your back , everthing will be okay' 

i enjoyed watching you open your pressents 
the look in your eyes when you saw all those sunflowe seeds!! 

i loved it when you used to stretch and yawn when yiu woke up 
u used to stretch going up the ladder !! aww i remeber when i first saw you timid as ever :O and then the first night when yiu went up the tube u were to scared to go down it so i had to help you  it was so funny you werent impressed though :L

u never ever bit me the hole time i had you wich was nice, but you didnt like being stroked just being held and played with 

i still dont know why you died , you are only 11 months old :O but i love you soo so much little jef i will miss you dearly 

RIP my little jeffrie star  now stop squeaking and go play with the other hammies in the sky enjoy yourself little man ,.

love you 

xxx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh my, that is so sad, so sorry for your loss, this is just terrible! R.I.P.. SAD


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P Jeffrie...xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

.......


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Jeffrie

Adele Adrian and Terence


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww that's awful  so sorry... R.I.P little one  x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

So sorry for your loss sweetie.
RIP little one.
Xxxx


----------



## paulkerry (Dec 9, 2008)

so sorry r.i.p x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little Jeffrie, sleep well xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Thankyou for you kind words , although they wont heal the pain they mean alot 

he is on his way to the crematorium 

the undertaker came to collect him at 1;30



RIP little guy
xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

R I P little Jeffrie,


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

thank #yuo 

xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> i can't belive it !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im crying my eyes out  i can't belive it !
> 
> ...


He will be playing with my little Peanut. Peanut will love him. As you may know my hamster Peanut was put to sleep on Friday. Can't remember if I told you. He will be in good paws with Peanut. R.I.P little guy.
Danielle.


----------

